

Show HN: I hate scheduling over email, so I made this: Timestamp - karthikksv
https://gettimestamp.com/

======
rcraft
Looks very promising, but perhaps not complete? The links don't seem to
generate for me. And I can't switch "reserve time" to "available time".

Is there nothing like this out there already? I could definitely see myself
using something like this.

Nice work!

~~~
karthikksv
What browser/OS are you using? I just checked on Chrome and FF on my Mac, and
didn't run into any issues.

~~~
rcraft
Win8 chrome Version 38.0.2125.44 beta-m

------
quicksilver
Reminds me a bit of this hack,
[http://rbtying.github.io/whencantimeet/](http://rbtying.github.io/whencantimeet/)

------
alexobenauer
Does it work with multiple accounts? I have a work vs. personal account, each
with blocks of time on them when I'll be busy.

------
bobosha
also look at: [http://www.timebridge.com](http://www.timebridge.com)

